# Should I upgrade from XP to Win7? :)



## Cornelius (Feb 21, 2011)

I just built my first computer last year.

Specs: 
Motherboard: Asus - M4A89GTD PRO/USB3
Processor: AMD Phenom II x6 1055T
Hard drive: Western Digital 500GB 7200/32mb
Power supply: Diablotek 650w
RAM: 4GB (2x2gb) Corsair XMS3 ddr3

also:  I use my HDTV as a monitor.  It's only a 720p but it's fun having a 36 inch computer screen 

And I'm wondering what operating system I should be running.  I've been using Windows XP, but have been reading and it seems like it's kind of holding my computer back.  I'm thinking about upgrading to Windows 7 Professional 64 bit.  Would that be beneficial? Also, the on board graphics card seems to be pretty nice, but I was just curious if that would be worth it to upgrade since I use my TV as a monitor.  I don't play any video games at all but I watch a lot of high definition stuff through netflix on it.  


Thanks !

Corey.


----------



## Del_Monico (Feb 21, 2011)

I wouldn't go for Professional. Home Premium is basically the best one out there. The rest just add extra features that no normal person really needs.

As far as the graphics, I'd upgrade to a card with an HDMI port, doesn't even have to be a high-end card. It'd just make the computer run smoother, and the picture/sound a lot better.


----------



## tremmor (Feb 21, 2011)

I did just because. I went to windows 7 Pro from XP pro because i wanted too. Has a lot more features and had the money. The pro 7 is nice with the right features i wanted. Windows media also works well with tv, movies and netflex. I thought it was make the move. Its now or later. Your XP updates i think will stop soon anyway. Shop for the price. You can do better than I. I paid $200.
you can find cheaper now. Minimum of Pro or Ultimate if ya need it. 

For the record i did not like it at first. just another adventure though.


----------



## Cornelius (Feb 21, 2011)

Del_Monico said:


> I wouldn't go for Professional. Home Premium is basically the best one out there. The rest just add extra features that no normal person really needs.
> 
> As far as the graphics, I'd upgrade to a card with an HDMI port, doesn't even have to be a high-end card. It'd just make the computer run smoother, and the picture/sound a lot better.



The motherboard has an HDMI port.  It's already running through that.  I just didn't know if the integrated graphics on this motherboard were going to be put to shame by adding a video card for the high definition stuff.


----------



## Cornelius (Feb 21, 2011)

tremmor said:


> I did just because. I went to windows 7 Pro from XP pro because i wanted too. Has a lot more features and had the money. The pro 7 is nice with the right features i wanted. Windows media also works well with tv, movies and netflex. I thought it was make the move. Its now or later. Your XP updates i think will stop soon anyway. Shop for the price. You can do better than I. I paid $200.
> you can find cheaper now. Minimum of Pro or Ultimate if ya need it.
> 
> For the record i did not like it at first. just another adventure though.



I'm looking for a full version of windows 7 so I can always format my computer later on.  The best I have seen for a full copy of windows 7 professional has been $265 on newegg.


----------



## lion149 (Feb 21, 2011)

Well, i would make the leap, W7 is solid, good chance you will have it around till about 2015 thats like $50 a year if you want to think about it like that ha


----------



## tremmor (Feb 21, 2011)

Heres the comparison for windows 7. Big diff between home and Pro.

Also yes you can buy the upgrade and do a clean install. heres the info for all.

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/products/compare

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/products/compare

http://www.computerforum.com/185937-using-upgrade-key-install-clean-copy-win7.html

Just make sure when ya install do not do a quick format. 
Do a full format when the option comes up.


----------



## tech savvy (Feb 22, 2011)

Del_Monico said:


> I wouldn't go for Professional. Home Premium is basically the best one out there. The rest just add extra features that no normal person really needs.
> 
> As far as the graphics, I'd upgrade to a card with an HDMI port, doesn't even have to be a high-end card. It'd just make the computer run smoother, and the picture/sound a lot better.



W7 Home Premium limits your ram to only 16gb, professional and ultimate is 192GB
.since he leaving XP to W7 i would go for Professional as it allows you to run most XP software, which home edition want.


----------



## Cornelius (Feb 22, 2011)

tech savvy said:


> W7 Home Premium limits your ram to only 16gb, professional and ultimate is 32gb.since he leaving XP to W7 i would go for Professional as it allows you to run most XP software, which home edition want.



What I'm really asking is will windows 7 (64bit) make my computer run any better?  I read that XP won't even utilize the 4gb of ram I have now, and limits me to 3.25GB or something around there.  If my computer will be any faster or at least use all of the power that it's capable of without being limited by the OS than I will most likely upgrade.  Also, would the graphics be any better?  I'm trying to have 720p quality to my TV and I don't know what this integrated chip puts out.  
The integrated graphics = ATI Radeon HD4290


----------



## tech savvy (Feb 22, 2011)

Cornelius said:


> What I'm really asking is will windows 7 (64bit) make my computer run any better?  I read that XP won't even utilize the 4gb of ram I have now, and limits me to 3.25GB or something around there.  If my computer will be any faster or at least use all of the power that it's capable of without being limited by the OS than I will most likely upgrade.  Also, would the graphics be any better?  I'm trying to have 720p quality to my TV and I don't know what this integrated chip puts out.
> The integrated graphics = ATI Radeon HD4290



XP Professional and Ultimate can support up to 128gb.you have Home Edition thats 32bit which only supports 4gb max and only recognize 3.5gb.but yes,XP will start(if not already) to slow you down,you need to go for W7 64bit.


----------



## Cornelius (Feb 22, 2011)

tech savvy said:


> XP Professional and Ultimate can support up to 128gb.you have Home Edition thats 32bit which only supports 4gb max and only recognize 3.5gb.but yes,XP will start(if not already) to slow you down,you need to go for W7 64bit.



Okay. That's what I needed to hear. I'll order it up today. If I get full, can I install that on more than one computer?


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Feb 22, 2011)

As long as you do not use things that require DirectX 10 or 11 or do not use any programs that are completely INCOMPATIBLE with XP,I would suggest you to stay with XP.Otherwise go to Windows 7 of course


----------



## jkjambo (Feb 22, 2011)

> should i upgrade from xp to win7?


offcourse!


----------



## Cornelius (Feb 22, 2011)

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> As long as you do not use things that require DirectX 10 or 11 or do not use any programs that are completely INCOMPATIBLE with XP,I would suggest you to stay with XP.Otherwise go to Windows 7 of course



why?


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Feb 23, 2011)

Do your research and figure out which version is right for you, but MOST DEFINITELY GET WINDOWS 7


----------



## Cornelius (Feb 23, 2011)

lucasbytegenius said:


> Do your research and figure out which version is right for you, but MOST DEFINITELY GET WINDOWS 7



lol.  I'll end up with professional.


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Feb 23, 2011)

Cornelius said:


> lol.  I'll end up with professional.



Good choice  Have fun with it!


----------



## Mark4_4 (Feb 24, 2011)

go for vista


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Feb 24, 2011)

Mark4_4 said:


> go for vista



:angry:


----------



## tech savvy (Feb 25, 2011)

Cornelius said:


> Okay. That's what I needed to hear. I'll order it up today. *If I get full, can I install that on more than one computer*?



i think the limit is 3 computers at once,but im not 100% sure.


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Feb 25, 2011)

tech savvy said:


> i think the limit is 3 computers at once,but im not 100% sure.



The legal limit is *one* computer


----------



## tech savvy (Feb 25, 2011)

lucasbytegenius said:


> The legal limit is *one* computer



ah,ok.i thought i read back in the XP days that you were allowed up to 3 computers,guess not.


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Feb 25, 2011)

tech savvy said:


> ah,ok.i thought i read back in the XP days that you were allowed up to 3 computers,guess not.



It's been one computer since 95 I think, you can violate the EULA by installing it on multiple computers (which I have done without realizing) and activate them and it seems to work. But results do vary  M$ just wants you to spend $100 or whatever Windows 7 HP is going for now on each machine lol
And considering there are billions of machines out there that makes M$ pretty darn filthy rich lol


----------



## wolfeking (Feb 25, 2011)

if every person in the world had a computer powered by m$, they would have a total profit of 650 billion USD. 

I dont think you are right though. I actually read the EULA with 2K pro on my IBM, and it has a Multiple use clause that allows for three computers at a time.


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Feb 25, 2011)

wolfeking said:


> if every person in the world had a computer powered by m$, they would have a total profit of 650 billion USD.
> 
> I dont think you are right though. I actually read the EULA with 2K pro on my IBM, and it has a Multiple use clause that allows for three computers at a time.



Maybe. But I've read my XP and 7 EULA straight through and they said one copy one computer 
Doesn't mean it applies to all Windows versions though. 
And it could be that your copy was licensed to run on three computers, like an office environment or something.


----------



## wolfeking (Feb 25, 2011)

could be. Its just what came with the laptop from factory. Being a business class laptop, its possible that it is licensed for office use.


----------



## tech savvy (Feb 26, 2011)

ive did a little reading and found that if you have the Family Pack, you can clean install or upgrade up to 3 PCs.


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Feb 26, 2011)

tech savvy said:


> ive did a little reading and found that if you have the Family Pack, you can clean install or upgrade up to 3 PCs.



Isn't that OS X?


----------



## wolfeking (Feb 26, 2011)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116775

Its windows also.


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Feb 26, 2011)

wolfeking said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116775
> 
> Its windows also.



I'm only seeing the upgrade disc. A search in there doesn't bring up a full version "Family Pack".


----------



## wolfeking (Feb 27, 2011)

there are ways to install from upgrade, But we arent allowed to talk about that here.


----------



## sdfox 7 (Mar 6, 2011)

Windows XP 64 bit should recognize all your RAM and I'd wager it would run far faster than 7.


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Mar 6, 2011)

sdfox 7 said:


> Windows XP 64 bit should recognize all your RAM and I'd wager it would run far faster than 7.



Windows XP will be ditched by M$ in 2012. Windows 7 Home Premium is the way to go here. And actually my machine in my signature ran a whole lot faster with a 5 month old installation of 7 than a fresh out the CD installation of XP.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Mar 7, 2011)

Like I said.As long as you do not use extreme staff that only Windows 7 can handle then you DO NOT need Windows 7.Just use XP which you already have.

If you REALY REALLY REALLY want Windows 7 for no reason lol and spend a lot of money on it then buy the full Windows 7 DVD disk which contains ALL the Windows 7 32-bit and 64-bit versions!

Still my advice is XP as long as you do not use extreme staff that XP doesn't support AT ALL.


----------



## StrangleHold (Mar 7, 2011)

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Like I said.As long as you do not use extreme staff that only Windows 7 can handle
> 
> 
> Still my advice is XP as long as you do not use extreme staff that XP doesn't support AT ALL.


 
What exactly is this extreme staff that you talk of? That 7 supports and XP doesn't at all!


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Mar 7, 2011)

StrangleHold said:


> What exactly is this extreme staff that you talk of? That 7 supports and XP doesn't at all!



For example gaming.XP doesn't support DirectX 10 and 11.Then the newest version of McAfee is also supported only on Windows 7.The new Windows Live movie maker works only on Windows 7.The future Visual Studio versions will work only on Windows 7 and so on...


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Mar 7, 2011)

paperplane said:


> 3. Windows Xp hangs or you get a sense its slowing down a bit after days, but windows 7 never hangs due to usage.


 
LoL that is not true.XP doesn't hang after days.I installed XP on 2004. and reinstalled them in 03.01.2011. Yes almost 7 years passed and it didn't hang at all.It all depends on how you use your computer.XP WILL work like crap if you are using it wrong,otherwise no lol.Same is for ALL other Microsoft Windows operating systems.
If XP is so bad that it hangs after days,nobody wouldn't be using it lol.



Cheers mate!


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Mar 7, 2011)

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> For example gaming.XP doesn't support DirectX 10 and 11.Then the newest version of McAfee is also supported only on Windows 7.The new Windows Live movie maker works only on Windows 7.The future Visual Studio versions will work only on Windows 7 and so on...



Actually I had DX11 installed on my XP installation.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Mar 7, 2011)

lucasbytegenius said:


> Actually I had DX11 installed on my XP installation.


 
There ARE ways to make DirectX 10 and 11 to work on XP,but it's never so good like on real Windows Vista or 7.Did you try to play DirectX 11 games on XP?


----------



## StrangleHold (Mar 7, 2011)

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> For example gaming.XP doesn't support DirectX 10 and 11.Then the newest version of McAfee is also supported only on Windows 7.The new Windows Live movie maker works only on Windows 7.The future Visual Studio versions will work only on Windows 7 and so on...


 
LOL, never mind.


----------

